# Hot Rod new Techknowlogy ??



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Anybody play around with Ackley Improved chamber modification ??

I have to drive my buggy 30 plus miles into the tundra to get to shootable numbers of gophers.










You guys live in Gopher country with the Prairie Dogs, Flicker tails and 13 banded ground squirrels.

Perfect test ground for hot rod rifles. Hell one of the best barrels in the country is made in Montana ( Lilja )

I wish I knew about AI and Target turrets with laser rangfinding for come-ups. 10 years ago. There would be a couple less coyotes that is for shure.

How about Molydbenum Disulfide ?? Another Go fast Mod to increase FPS and decrease chamber PSI.

I guess what I'm ranting about is there anybody that runs target turrets or AI chambers or possibly maybe Moly coats bullets in North Dakota ??

Would love to hear about results,
Norm


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I like your FJ55. Not to get off topic, but I had a 1964 FJ40 and a 1989 FJ62. I am in the market for another FJ62. Gotta love the almighty Cruiser!


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Robert, You Rock !!! Not very many people would recognise a 55.

I have over a year of bodywork just to be presentable.

Fuel inj. 350
dual T-cases
40" TSL
Lockers Front and rear
16.5 TI winch
40 gal suburban fuel tank
VHF radio

It gets around OK

Here is how I found her










Now she is almost done minus front fenders





































Gold mining










My Bear dog Jake hard at work










Anyhow, Cool to meet another cruiserhead
Norm


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Tyrant said:


> I have over a year of bodywork just to be presentable.


Now you just need some fenders and you will be done! :beer:

Some day I will have an Iron Pig. They are probably by favorite Cruiser.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I own a few AI chambered rifles and have used Moly coated bullets as well as many other bullets designed to increase speed. Between the USMC and at home shot alot of intresting calibers betwwen the 22lr and the 50BMG. I would be happy to help pick a good gopher gun. Just tell me more about distance you'll be shooting, conditions and so on. I'll be happy to narrow it down.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyrant said:


> Anybody play around with Ackley Improved chamber modification ??
> 
> I have to drive my buggy 30 plus miles into the tundra to get to shootable numbers of gophers.
> 
> ...


How could I miss this one? (laughen)

You know those 13 banded ground squirrels are some wary quarry....

Target turrets? Have no idea.......I like them cause they're cool looking.

AI? Artificial insemination?.........

I'd have to know Moly's last name before I could narrow it down to which coat she's going to wear. What season? Time of day? geeesshh..........


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Scooter,

What do you prefer to drive ?? If yah had a choice on a 600YRD coyote sleeping on a rockpile ??

How about hummingbird lips @ 1200 + yards ??

This is the 50 I drive, what you got ??










My boy with a 750 GR A-MAX










My 22-250 Artifically Inseminated, poking ice out to Holy Crap distances...










The reason behind this post is that I was just wanting to see what others are using. Show me yours and I will show you mine. What have you had good luck with ?

SMK, the .308 is just a glorified machine gun round.......(GRIN)

Norm


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyrant said:


> SMK, the .308 is just a glorified machine gun round.......(GRIN)
> 
> Norm


 BLASPHEMY!!! YOU'RE GOING TO BURN IN HELL FOR THAT!!!


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

PS: I like the snowball on the barrel.....

Won't that warp the barrel? Chuck Hawks says you shouldn't do that! So does Bodington.....


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Patented Technique. Don't let me catch any copycats !!!

Norm


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

I've also seen pictures of barrels being cooled ala le snowbank. Crude I must admit but I'm assuming very effective. I bet some benchrest guys are thinking you all are the rifle anti-christs!

Must have something to do with the water up there or something....(wink)


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

We should post Stick's "break in" method. That is just some good sh!t right there.....


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

smk said:


> We should post Stick's "break in" method. That is just some good sh!t right there.....


I've seen it (I think it's the one you are talking about), it is good. I would like to pull it up again. Got the link?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Tyrant, Those those are some realy great pics you got there I realy like the one with your boy! My son is now 21 months and I can't separate him form his rifle that I got him last Christmas. It is a Davey Cricket 22lr with a red white and blue stock! I like your 50 also it make me long for my days of flys byes, muzzle flash, and hot 50 cases hitting the deck. It was the best thing about being a door gunner in the USMC. As for my AI's I am shooting a 6.5-06 that is turing over 1&1/8th groups at 420 yards and tuning a .260 Rouge to do the same and beyond. I'm looking at doing 1000 yard F class matches with the 6.5-06AI. I will be getting my .300 RUM back soon so I can start working up loads for that and take it out for lond distant whitetails. It will get it's AT&T stamp it's goning to reach out there and touch em hard. I will post more and also some pics when I get more time right now I'm working 7-12's at the plant don't have alot of time to do much. Last note I'm looking to have a 257 Roberts AI built to do some long range praire dog gunning. Again those where some realy pics! P.S. my favorite ride is my 76 Chevy 3/4 ton!


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Scooter,

A pard is building a 25-284 right now and I'm working on a .243 AI we are going to run them through the paces and see who shines...

Apples and oranges as his will be light and handy as mine will be a chunk...

Post some data from your RUM as I wonder how bad it spanks my 300 wiiny....

Norm


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

iwantabuggy said:


> smk said:
> 
> 
> > We should post Stick's "break in" method. That is just some good sh!t right there.....
> ...


Here ya go !!






Norm


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

I love that video. "That sounds about right......" (laughin)


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

Never mind the fj what model is the other pickup?


----------

